# Sho-me led flasher



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a handful of led side marker lights, like the ones on a semi trailer, car trailer but in led form, will this sho-me led flasher work properly with these lights?

Will this setup work kinda like the high dollar tir3/tir6?

Flasher: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=130473986556&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=47855867562

Lights: http://vehiclelight.com/1255a.html


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm sure they would work, only thing is the flasher might not have enough juice to power a whelen. I tried powering a code 3 6 up optix with a sho-me and it would light but, but you'd have to look really hard. It would no flash either.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

From my understanding the sho-me flasher should be able to light close to 100 1watt leds, maybe I read wrong! But im not running whelen lights, they are a standard 6 or 8 led side maker light, $12 jobbies.

Now the whelen tir3-6 have a built in flaser, correct?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes the whelens do have a built in flasher. I know you can put them on steady burn and hook them up to a aux flasher. But the 12 dollar lights should flash. Just connect the power wires where you want them. As you will see on the flasher it will say like left front left rear right front and right rear. or something like that. Its so the leds will alternate when flashing.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok thanks! Im just hoping ill get a bright effect kinda like the TIR3 or TIR6 for a lesser amount of money.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

yeah def. Post more pics when you are done. Oh btw, you jinxed me. I had to replace both my Yellow top optima batterys the other day. My grounds on them were shot.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1198819 said:


> yeah def. Post more pics when you are done. Oh btw, you jinxed me. I had to replace both my Yellow top optima batterys the other day. My grounds on them were shot.


Oh man soory about that! so how many yrs did you get out of them?

Yeah I kinda jinxed my self also, I blew the intake gasket on my truck, so I had to use my wifes jeep to run for parts ect. and that same day her water pump started sprayin every where, so much that the alt. got soaked and quit charging, so Im hoping once I replace water pump, let alt. dry out it still charges, fingers crossed!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

cameo89;1198965 said:


> Oh man soory about that! so how many yrs did you get out of them?
> 
> Yeah I kinda jinxed my self also, I blew the intake gasket on my truck, so I had to use my wifes jeep to run for parts ect. and that same day her water pump started sprayin every where, so much that the alt. got soaked and quit charging, so Im hoping once I replace water pump, let alt. dry out it still charges, fingers crossed!


They were put in, in 08. :realmad: They still worked awesome, but I got a core charge on them so I got some money back. My boss had a water pump take a dump on him just the other day. Hopefully that alt isn't just. I know coolant isn't they best things for electric motors or generators.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Subscribing to see the end result.

I do think they will flash and look good, but they will only be as bright as the marker light?...right? Wich would be ok, but not blinding bright.

What about using a brake light, or turn signal light...those are a little brighter than the marker lights.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Im still kinda confused on the led, I've seen mostly 1watt and have heard about 3watt leds, I have no idea what a marker light is compaired to a brake or turn light.

The Sho-me flasher new is only about $27 shipped and I already have 8 sets of led lights (few red and amber), so maybe ill just see how it looks and go from there.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1199036 said:


> They were put in, in 08. :realmad: They still worked awesome, but I got a core charge on them so I got some money back. My boss had a water pump take a dump on him just the other day. Hopefully that alt isn't just. I know coolant isn't they best things for electric motors or generators.


Wow ONLY 3 yrs? I thought the yellow/red tops would last longer than that! Im kinda glad I didn't spend the extra $100 on yellow tops, cause the ones I bought have a 3 yr free rreplacment and prorated for somthing like 84 months, so in less than seven yrs ill just trade up for a new battery! Ofcourse and a few bucks!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Well they would hold a charge just fine just the negative terminal was stripped on both of them. I guess I got a little crazy when I tightened them down this fall.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh..I thought all yellow tops are top and side post?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

They are, I have the bolt on terminals.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

i just did the exact same thing you are talking about... i have the sho-me flasher running 6 marker lights like that on the back of my salter... its not blinding bright. its just like the marker light being on.. also even tried with a relay wired up its still just as bright


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well I have 2 of the cheapo led flasher kits from the zone, its like a $25 kit comes with adustable flasher box and 4 stick on leds, I once used them as a hide away kit, wow was that a waist of time, but I still have 2 boxs hooked up and running a few led lights on my truck box, not all that bright but if the sho-me will be no different then ill stick with what I already have! Thanks for the input.


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

I run a Sho-Me flasher to power 12 Sho-Me LED's with no problems. I know of a few guys in my FD that run the flasher with marker lights with no problems. Looks and works good.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

just to show ya what i mean


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I just bought a Whelen ipc-188 (180watts/8 output) I currently have 1 strobe in all 4 corners and just ordered 4 more tubes and 100' of cable, plus I have a code 3 mx7000 with 8 strobes, center rotator(amber) amber sweeps on my truck already so the leds will just be a little more! Lol
Need to start a thread on locations for my new strobe tubes.


----------

